# Country Music



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Who hear likes country music? I'm lookin for some new songs so lets see some playlists


----------



## pvoltmer (Aug 5, 2010)

Boys of fall
Farmers daughter

all i can think of right now right off the top of my head


----------



## truetexan#1 (Aug 12, 2010)

what kind of country because theres the really old stuff the stuff like brooks and dunn an george strait then theres those new songs like stuck like glue i really dont like the new stuff jason aldeans good but stuck like glues just stupid


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

neon moon,rain is a good thing,country boy. Thats all i got. :banana::nixon:


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Got to love this ride. The Band perry is good, I like all of blake shelton, Garth Brooks


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I do not like country, just thought i'd throw that out there.... ok its not the end of the world, but i like other stuff better


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

Zac Brown Band - Really starting to like this group

I like the older stuff mainly...

Check out this song.... Murder on Music Row- George Straight and Alan Jackson (explains what I believe about country music)

Also liking


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm really liking the Zac Brown Band, I also like any George Straight, Alan Jackson, and some ol' Hank Jr. songs, and I really like some of Easton Corbin's songs, and I like Lee Brice's song "love like crazy." Also Blake Shelton has some pretty good songs out now.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

i like craig morgan, brad paisley, kenny chesney, the band perry, blaske shelton, carrie underwood.
heck to make it short i like all country.


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

Old stuff will always beat the new stuff - Patsy Cline and Hank are really my favs.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Find out who your friends are,country boy can survive,way out here,workin mans phd,louissianna saturday night,mommas don't let your babies grow up to be cowboys,coward of the county,
Jus a few of my favs


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

truetexan#1 said:


> what kind of country because theres the really old stuff the stuff like brooks and dunn an george strait then theres those new songs like stuck like glue i really dont like the new stuff jason aldeans good but stuck like glues just stupid


ever heard of punctuation?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

archerykid12 said:


> *e*ver heard of punctuation?


Why is that not capitalized? No need in making a post that has nothing to do with the original topic.

Joey, check out Barn Burner by Jason Michael Caroll, Country Folks Livin' Loud by The Lost Trailers, and all of Justin Moore's stuff.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

countryboy173 said:


> Why is that not capitalized? No need in making a post that has nothing to do with the original topic.
> 
> Joey, check out Barn Burner by Jason Michael Caroll, Country Folks Livin' Loud by The Lost Trailers, and all of Justin Moore's stuff.


Typed it with my ipod and forgot to capitalize it, at least you can still read mine.


----------



## Robin_Hood (Jan 14, 2009)

My Kinda Party- Jason Aldean


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dr8kmj7ZhpQ


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

I like the new bone collector cd believe it or not Buck fever gets me pumped when goin to the stand. I also like Love liek crazy,zac brown band,jason aldean,hank jr,eric church. I lisen to mainly metal and stuff though so look into slipknot,metallica,staind and stuff like that to.


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

miranda lambert, rodney atkins, i dont even know the names of some other ones


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

why dont we just dance- josh turner
Come a little closer baby- dierks bentley
cleaning this gun - rodney atkins
watching you -rodney atkins


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

You guys gotta check out walt gabbards new songs...new albut all about hunting!


----------

